# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Γ.Σ. AWMN Πατησίων και Περιχώρων - Τρίτη 20:30 στο Zeppelin

## Acinonyx

> Σκεφτόμαστε με τα παιδία να κάνουμε μία *Γ.Σ. Πατησίων και Περιχώρων*. Θα ανοίξω ένα thread στα meetings οπότε να είστε σε επιφυλακή όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε! Να επισημάνω ότι η Γ.Σ. θα είναι αναρχικού τύπου οπότε δεν θα υπάρχει πρόεδρος, γραμματέας κλπ κλπ. Θα μιλήσουμε για τα λινκς στην περιοχή και γενικά για το μπορούμε θα οργανωθούμε καλύτερα.


Για πείτε μέρες/ώρες που μπορείτε και κάνα μέρος ευκολα προσβάσιμο.  ::

----------


## bchris

Αμα το κανουμε μεχρι την Τριτη 12.07.2005 ειμαι μεσα, οποιαδηποτε ωρα
εκτος απο Δευτερα 17:30 - 19:00

Την Τεταρτη παω διακοπες ομως, οποτε δεν θα μπορεσω  ::  (ζηλεια - ζηλεια)
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vaggos13

Δευτέρα - Τρίτη κι εγω μέσα

----------


## nantito

> Αμα το κανουμε μεχρι την Τριτη 12.07.2005 ειμαι μεσα, οποιαδηποτε ωρα
> εκτος απο Δευτερα 17:30 - 19:00
> 
> Την Τεταρτη παω διακοπες ομως, οποτε δεν θα μπορεσω  (ζηλεια - ζηλεια)


Ο bchris με εκφράζει απόλυτα  ::  Δευτέρα ίδιες ώρες δε μπορώ  ::

----------


## pikos

'Οποτε θελετε αρκι να είναι μετα τις 6.30..  ::

----------


## stafan

Κι εγώ μέσα, όποτε το κανονίσετε, καλύτερα αργά με τη δροσούλα. Αν και σε διακοπές  ::  θα είμαι για καμμιά βδομάδα ακόμα εδώ να σταθεροποιήσω και τα links  ::  
Για μέρος τι λέτε για Zeppelin (Γαλάτσι) ή Tre (Αχαρνών και Στρ. Κάλλαρη γωνία)...

----------


## nantito

> Κι εγώ μέσα, όποτε το κανονίσετε, καλύτερα αργά με τη δροσούλα. Αν και σε διακοπές  θα είμαι για καμμιά βδομάδα ακόμα εδώ να σταθεροποιήσω και τα links  
> Για μέρος τι λέτε για Zeppelin (Γαλάτσι) ή Tre (Αχαρνών και Στρ. Κάλλαρη γωνία)...


Treeeee  :: 

Έχει και goody's απέναντι  ::

----------


## bchris

Καλο το tre (εχει και ματι  ::  ), αλλα ειναι μεσα στο καυσαεριο.

Το zeppelin apo thn αλλη ειναι πανω στο βουνο, στο καθαρο αερα...

----------


## nikpet

Από τα μέρη μου δέχεστε άτομα;  ::   ::   ::  

Δευτέρα - Τρίτη μετά τις 6-7 μέσα...

----------


## sotirisk

όποιο απόγευμα κανονίσετε, εγώ μέσα ::

----------


## messinianet

Μέσα παιδιά - όπου και να είναι.

----------


## panossio

Αντε να μαζευόμαστε σιγα σιγα μπας και βγούν λινκ....
Και εγώ μεσα οποτε να ειναι!

----------


## ok_computer

επειδη εχει μαζευτει πολυ μαριδα θα ερθω να σας ανατρεψω...
απογευμα ειναι μια χαρα....

----------


## Acinonyx

Πώς θα πάμε στο zeppelin ωρέ; Αυτό είναι σε άλλο δήμο τελείως! (ψυχικού; ) Κάπου πιό κοντά;

----------


## vaggos13

Ανάμεσα Γαλάτσι και Ψυχικό και είναι προσβάσιμο μόνο με τουτού.


Δε πάμε στα Α.Πατήσια δίπλα στα everest;

----------


## nikpet

> Πώς θα πάμε στο zeppelin ωρέ; Αυτό είναι σε άλλο δήμο τελείως! (ψυχικού; ) Κάπου πιό κοντά;


ΤΙΘΟΡΑ?  ::   ::

----------


## bchris

OK μαγκες, να καταληξουμε καπου, γιατι ειναι ηδη Κυριακη.

Εμενα μου ακουγεται οκ το τιθορα.

Να πουμε εκει κατα τις 20:00 Δευτερα? (να εχει πεσει η ζεστη, και να εχω τελειωσει κι εγω απο τις δουλειες μου)

----------


## vaggos13

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Πώς θα πάμε στο zeppelin ωρέ; Αυτό είναι σε άλλο δήμο τελείως! (ψυχικού; ) Κάπου πιό κοντά;
> 
> 
> ΤΙΘΟΡΑ?



Πάμε Drops που έχει πολύ χώρο έξω ; Nα περπατήσει λίγο παρπάνω ο Βασίλης  ::

----------


## stafan

Να κλείσει Zeppelin για Τετάρτη 8.30; 
Zeppelin γιατί είναι σημείο που όλοι ξέρουν, με χώρο για παρκάρισμα, δροσιά και ωραία θέα, μπορούμε επιτόπου να χαράξουμε τα νέα links - θα τα βλέπουμε κιόλας  ::  Τετάρτη για να προλάβουν να κανονίσουν κι όσοι έλειπαν ΣΚ και θα δούν κάπως αργά το topic...

----------


## vaggos13

Οπουδήποτε στα Πατήσια !! Εκεί πάνω ίσως να μη μπορέσω να έρθω

----------


## smarag

Αν τελικά βρείτε ποια μέρα και μπορώ θα ερθω και εγω οποτε βαγγελή αν ειναι στο zepellin θα παμε μαζι  ::

----------


## pikos

Zepelin.. Vaggo Θα σε ανεβάσω εγώ  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Πώς θα πάμε στο zeppelin ωρέ; Αυτό είναι σε άλλο δήμο τελείως! (ψυχικού; ) Κάπου πιό κοντά;
> 
> 
> ΤΙΘΟΡΑ?


ΕΕΕΕΕ! Μη δίνετε στίγμα! Υπάρχουν και Ρουφοί!  :: 

Πιστευω ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα να υπάρχει πρόσβαση με συγκοινωνία. Δεν έχουμε όλοι αυτοκίνητα.

Άρα έχουμε και λέμε:

Δευτέρα:
bchris
vaggos13
nantito
pikos
stafan
Nikpet
sotirisk
messinianet
panossio
ok_computer

Τρίτη:
bchris
vaggos13
nantito
pikos
stafan
Nikpet
sotirisk
messinianet
panossio
ok_computer

Τετάρτη:
pikos
stafan
sotirisk
messinianet
panossio
ok_computer

Οπότε η Τρίτη πιάνει όλους μετά τις 20:00  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Και εγώ μέσα όποτε να'ναι (πιστεύω).

Αργούτσικα για να μπορούν και όσοι δουλεύουν σε μαγαζιά....

----------


## stean_202

Μέσα και εγώ,ας αποφασίσουμε μόνο το που και πότε  ::  ...

----------


## messinianet

Πιστεύω πως το zeppelin ειναι η καλύτερη επιλογή λόγω θέας. 

Αν κάποιος έχει και κυάλια ακόμα καλύτερα!  :: 

Όσο αφορά εμένα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα χρόνου - τόπου.

Ελπίζω να είναι σύντομα όμως. 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ok_computer

ηλια παμε μαζι;

----------


## Acinonyx

Τρίτη 20:30 στο zepelin φαίνεται να είναι καλά...

Υπάρχει κανείς να με πάρει μαζί του εκεί πάνω;

----------


## bchris

> Τρίτη 20:30 στο zepelin φαίνεται να είναι καλά...
> 
> Υπάρχει κανείς να με πάρει μαζί του εκεί πάνω;


Ευχαριστως να σε παω εγω, αλλα δεν το βλεπω...
Ακουστε γιατι:

Εχουμε βγαλει εισητηρια για Κεφαλλονια απο Κυληνη για την Τεταρτη 15:00

Ακουσα στις ειδησεις ομως, οτι θα κλεισουν το Ριο-Αντιριο, Ισθμο, και Τεμπη
την Τεταρτη  ::  

Οποτε μαλλον θ' αναγκαστουμε να φυγουμε Τριτη απογευμα, να διανυκτερευσουμε καπου μετα τον Ισθμο και να συνεχισουμε το πρωι....

Αν βρεθει αλλη λυση εχει καλως αλλιως....

Σου στελνω με pm το κινητο μου.

----------


## messinianet

Ok_computer όποτε θέλεις - κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## nikpet

ok για την Τρίτη...

----------


## pikos

ok!  :: 

Να φερουμε κανα laptop?

----------


## nikpet

Τελικά Τρίτη μπορώ μετά τις 9:30  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Θα προτιμούσα Τετάρτη μετά τις 19.00.
Επίσης αφού δεν έχουν όλοι μεταφορικό μέσο το Tre να είναι καλή λύση επειδή βολεύει ο ηλεκτρικός.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα έρθω και ίσως να δώσουμε κάποιο ραντεβού στον ηλεκτρικό Κ. Πατησίων να μαζέψω 2-3 με το αυτοκίνητο..  ::

----------


## ok_computer

εγω σε αυτο το αυτοκινητο δε μπαινω.....

----------


## vaggos13

Πάρτε μια οριστική απόφαση να μπορούμε να κάνονισουμε τις δουλειές μας.

----------


## nikpet

Τετάρτη μετά τις 7 μπορώ και εγώ...

----------


## panossio

Εάν δεν μπορουμε να συνενοειθούμε για την συνάντηση πως θα συνενοειθούμε για τα λινκ??
Αντε να δουμε πότε ???

----------


## Torque

Καλησπέρα.

Έχει κλείσει τελικά για Τρίτη μετά τις 20:00 στο Zeppelin?

Βασιλάκη,θα σε πάρω εγώ να ανέβουμε μαζί.
Θα γειώσω τα κοριτσάκια που με περιμένουν στη Ν.Μάκρη για να σας δω.

----------


## Acinonyx

Τρίτη στις 20:30 στο led zeppelin για να έχει φως να βλέπουμε τα λινκ  ::

----------


## papashark

Tόσα ψάρια μαζεμένα... Θα φάω καλά άμα έρθω.

Θα έχω βαβαβούμ, οπότε όσοι θέλουν να μου πουν σε ποιό ηλεκτρικό σταθμό τους βολεύει να τους μαζέψω.  ::

----------


## sotirisk

τελικά αποφασίσαμε το τρίτη ή τετάρτη??
δεν το χω καταλάβει (τι μυαλό να χει μια μικρή μαρίδα).
αυτό που λέει το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό ελπίζω να μην το εφαρμόσουμε γιατί θα με φάτε πρώτο ::

----------


## papashark

Tρίτη, το λέει και ο τίτλος

----------


## Acinonyx

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> Έχει κλείσει τελικά για Τρίτη μετά τις 20:00 στο Zeppelin?
> 
> Βασιλάκη,θα σε πάρω εγώ να ανέβουμε μαζί.
> Θα γειώσω τα κοριτσάκια που με περιμένουν στη Ν.Μάκρη για να σας δω.


Γείωσέ τα και αυτά λιγάκι!
 :: 

Λοιπόν, θα πέσει διάβασμα μέχρι αύριο για τα τοπικά λινκς για να μπορέσουν να γίνουν προτάσεις (όπως θα έλεγε και ο φίλος μου argi.  ::  )

----------


## spooky

Μέσα κι εγώ για το meeting . Αν και νέος . Αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι η μετάβαση . Δεν έχουμε όλοι αυτοκίνητα .

----------


## ONikosEimai

Θα καταφέρει κανείς να φέρει ένα χάρτη με τα Links ? Από το nagios π.χ.

Gadgetakia, θα καταφέρεις να έρθεις και εσύ μετά το μαγαζί ;

Εγώ θα είμαι εκεί, 20:30 στο Zeppelin...

----------


## gadgetakias

Τα ακύρωσα όλα για χάρη σας.
Πήρα θάρρος από τον άλλο που "έφτυσε" κοπέλες για την συνάντηση..  ::  

Ξεκινάει αυτοκίνητο για Zeppelin από Αγ. Νικόλαο - Κ. Πατήσια κατά τις 20.00. Οσοι ενδιαφέρεστε για μεταφορά πληροφορίες εντός.

_Οι συκοφαντίες του ok_computer για το αυτοκίνητό μου θα πληρωθούν στο καφέ!_

----------


## stafan

Χάρηκα για όσους ξαναείδα και όσους καινούργιους γνώρισα χθές! Βγήκε αρκετή δουλειά, αν και η εποχή είναι για άλλα πράγματα  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Μετά από μέρες βρήκα χρόνο να συνδεθώ στο forum οπότε θα γράψω το πλάνο που κάναμε στο Zep.

*Πρώτη προτεραιότητα:*

Link με ΕΕΧΙ: Άμεσα συνδεση stafan με ΕΕΧΙ.[/*:m:74505]Link με Keyman: Άμεσα σύνδεση gadgetάκια με onikoseimai και gadgetakia με Keyman.[/*:m:74505]
*
Δευτερη προτεραιότητα:*

Σπάσιμο του link ΕΕΧΙ-stafan μεσω stean και panossio όταν είναι έτοιμοι.[/*:m:74505]Σπάσιμο του link gadgetakias-Keyman μέσω sotirisk ή ok_computer όταν είναι έτοιμοι[/*:m:74505]Link panossio με ok_computer αν ο τελευταίος μπει ενδιαμεσος του keyman-gadgetakias

[/*:m:74505]Μας μένουν τώρα έξοδοι για να προχωρήσουμε από τον panossio προς νότια, από stean202 προς δυτικά (οπου θα γίνει λινκ με litrotis)..

Μεγαλύτερη επέκταση έχουμε με κόμβους με 3 και παραπάνω links.

Με το παραπάνω πλάνο έχουμε:
onikoseimai = 3
stafan = 3
stean_202 = 3
panossio = 3
ok_computer = 3
gadgetakias = 2
sotirisk = 2

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Link με ΕΕΧΙ: Άμεσα συνδεση stafan με ΕΕΧΙ.


Αυτό είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο, μίλησα με stafan και όπου να'ναι θα ανοίξει και το bgp  :: 




> Link με Keyman: Άμεσα σύνδεση gadgetάκια με onikoseimai και gadgetakia με Keyman.


Ο Keyman έχει γυρήσει αλλά:
το orinoco AP-1000 που μου προσφέρει ο MAuVE, έμαθα πως δεν κατεβάζει ισχύ.
το ίδιο ισχύει και για το smartbridge, άντε να κατεβάσει στα 10db (αν δουλεύει ακόμα)
το dlink που προόριζα για τον keyman, το έδωσα στον stafan για το link του με eexi.
Δεν έχω βρει ακόμα κεραία για keyman. Ο gadgetakias έχει προσφερθεί να δώσει μια ferimex 16db αλλά νομίζω πως δεν βολεύει. Μια 24db stella θα είναι ότι πρέπει (μην βαρούτε σας παρακαλώ  :: )

----------


## vaggos13

Ο sotirisk πως μπορεί να μπει στο παιχνίδι; Σίγουρα είναι πολύ κοντά με gadgetakia αλλά και με Κυψέλη.

----------


## Acinonyx

Νομίζω το είχαμε εξετάσει αυτό το σενάριο. Έχει ήδη έτοιμο εξοπλισμό αν θυμάμαι καλά οπότε θα ήταν ότι πρέπει αν δεν γίνεται άμεσα λινκ με gadgetakia. Αλλά έχω την αίσθηση πως δεν έχουν οπτική με τον onikoseimai. 

Δεν το ξανακοιτάται βρε παιδιά;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ο Keyman έχει γυρήσει αλλά:
> το orinoco AP-1000 που μου προσφέρει ο MAuVE, έμαθα πως δεν κατεβάζει ισχύ.
> το ίδιο ισχύει και για το smartbridge, άντε να κατεβάσει στα 10db (αν δουλεύει ακόμα)
> το dlink που προόριζα για τον keyman, το έδωσα στον stafan για το link του με eexi.
> Δεν έχω βρει ακόμα κεραία για keyman. Ο gadgetakias έχει προσφερθεί να δώσει μια ferimex 16db αλλά νομίζω πως δεν βολεύει. Μια 24db stella θα είναι ότι πρέπει (μην βαρούτε σας παρακαλώ )


Χμμμ... Οπότε λείπει εξοπλισμός... Τι ακριβώς λείπει μήπως κάνουμε κανέναν έρανο;

----------


## ok_computer

ο sotirisk μπορει να μπει αν βλεπει και τον φωτη.τοτε θα ειναι πολυ καλα!!!

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Χμμμ... Οπότε λείπει εξοπλισμός... Τι ακριβώς λείπει μήπως κάνουμε κανέναν έρανο;


Αν επιστραφεί το DLink από stafan, λείπει μια 24db grid κεραία !!!

Εγώ έχω ένα wrt54g, θα πάρω και ένα πιατάκι-feeder και είμαι έτοιμος...

----------


## ONikosEimai

Μόλις ευρέθει κεραία !!! Μια ευγενική χορηγία του demanis (#931)...

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Βαγγέλη  :: 

Μπορεί να την έχω στα χέρια μου και σήμερα το απόγευμα...

*EDIT*
Κακώς συνεχίζω και γράφω σε αυτή την ενότητα  ::  Δεν θα επαναληφθεί  ::

----------


## sotirisk

Μια μέρα δεν μπήκα κι εγώ...
Ναι έχω if's έτοιμα.
Με τον onikoseimai πρέπει μάλλον να το τεστάρουμε, προσωπικά πιστεύω (απ'ότι έχω δει στην ταράτσα) ότι υπάρχει επαφή.

----------

